# joyetech AIO



## Marius Combrink (27/3/16)

Has anybody used one of these? It looks like a nice compact runaround vape. I know it will be a tight draw but I am really curious about the actual performance. And the added bonus is its cheap as chips


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

It's surprisingly awesome! 

Not the power of an ijust but does the job and its petite...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (27/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It's surprisingly awesome!
> 
> Not the power of an ijust but does the job and its petite...


Yes i didn't think it would be as powerfull as the ijust. But if its a MTL device i can go higher nic in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

If the Cubis RBA fits it wont just be MTL.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> If the Cubis RBA fits it wont just be MTL.



The rba does fit. But the airflow hole is soooooo tiny !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The rba does fit. But the airflow hole is soooooo tiny !


I found the airflow too much for me with the 0.5 ohm coil and RBA coil, but Ive probably got girlie lungs.


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/3/16)

Also ceen on this little device. Looks like it will fit nice it the pocket


----------



## Marius Combrink (27/3/16)

I also find the spiral driptip interesting. No spitback


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/3/16)

Got 2 for my mother in law and her boyfriend on Saturday. Both have been smoking all their lives. Both loving it as of today. They told me last night they had a drag of a ciggies and it tasted kak 
Using the 0. 6 ohm coils, I had a toot or 2 and it's not bad as a stealthy device but for newbies starting out an absolute winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/3/16)

How is the vapourr and flavour


----------



## Smoky Jordan (27/3/16)

Not bad if into a restrictive airflow/MTL vibe ideal for a beginner and a stealthy vape


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> I found the airflow too much for me with the 0.5 ohm coil and RBA coil, but Ive probably got girlie lungs.



This airflow is not as much as the cubis

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

